# AMD Overclocking



## gg_3000 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey,

My config. is AMD Athlon64 3200+ (1.99 GHz) CPU, MSI RS480M2-IL Motherboard, 1GB DDR RAM....

I wawnna know if i can overclock my processor..

if any1 knows, pls lemme know.. also it would be of great help if any1 could explain the way 2 do it! Bcoz i hav absolutely no idea abt overclocking!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 24, 2006)

Read these, they may help u to overclock:
1) *www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=12066
2) *www.techtalkz.com/tech-reference/964-amd64-overclocking-guide.html
3) *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=57148&page=1

Google and u will find more of these guides. Now if u have got a "venice" core then u are lucky. Next o'clocking also depends on ur BIOS because if it doesn't have options (for setting different parameters) then not much could be done.


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 24, 2006)

^^You can't overclock with that motherboard AFAIK.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 24, 2006)

Ch@0s is right..........just read the review. Your mobo's BIOS doesn't have much option so don't think of o'clocking with this board. Read this: *www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1802&page=3


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 24, 2006)

gg_3000 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> My config. is AMD Athlon64 3200+ (1.99 GHz) CPU, MSI RS480M2-IL Motherboard, 1GB DDR RAM....
> 
> ...



yeah u can, but since the NIOS of your mobo does not support OCing, u have to use some windows program to do so, Clockgen will do, but it does not apply settings at startup, so basically u have to do it every time u restart.


----------



## akshayt (Nov 24, 2006)

amd64oc.blogspot.com


----------



## samrulez (Nov 24, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> yeah u can, but since the BIOS of your mobo does not support OCing, u have to use some windows program to do so, Clockgen will do, but it does not apply settings at startup, so basically u have to do it every time u restart.




But what about PCI/AGP/PCIe...locks???? And the South Bridge also.. ??


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 25, 2006)

The board does not have PCI/AGP locks... so getting it past 215MHz or so is impossible even with clockgen.


----------

